# 26 Oct Final Trip befor I move to Tampa



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Went to the SW egde today. Got an early start left Bens lake around the 0630ish. hit the Jughead just out side the pass. Got bait. Ran straight for the edge where we caught all the Scamp last week. Had a rough start. Lots of break offs and couldn't get away from the King Mac's. Decided to move to Yellow Gravel, and started pulling up some Monster Mingo's. Reeled in a few Scamp and Nate caught a nice Red Hind. The mingo's were huge. they averaged 20"'s with the largest at 23"s. All in all a Great Day oh, Austin, young man in picuture fell overboard trying to wash his hands. No Injuries wasn't hurt. But it was funny as hell. Seas were awesome... FLAT!!!!

The days Take!!!
22 Stud Mingos
6 Scamp Grouper
1 Red Hind
1 Almaco Jack
4 King Mackeral


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Stud mingos for sure sure wish I could find me a mingo hole with mingos like that


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck in tampa


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for report


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Super catch before leaving. Good on ya! Don't wear out Egmont Key when in Tampa...its my fav!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great catch


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great board of fish, what a cool way to go!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Nice board of fish.. Good luck in Tampa.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice haul and great report!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice b-liners for sure. good eats


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like the perfect day on the water. My brother, who always goes with me on my boat, seems to want to wash his hands off on or towards the bow. Just go to the back of the boat knucklehead haha


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

Adding a pic of Nate and his lil Red Hind with a huge Attitude. Seriously that was one angry lil fish.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Great trip!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

He's moving to Tampa maybe he will PM you the numbers ????? Just a thought.


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

I tell ya what I will do. Nate(the guy holding the Red Hind) has the numbers. Ask him aboard your boat, and take him fishing, and he will take you there. He's an Excellent fisherman and addition to any crew... The only thing that gets annoying is he calls his fish when he gets a hook-up, and he's usually right...lol which is more annoying!!! Great friend to have on the boat to help fill the fish box.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

DantheGuy said:


> I tell ya what I will do. Nate(the guy holding the Red Hind) has the numbers. Ask him aboard your boat, and take him fishing, and he will take you there. He's an Excellent fisherman and addition to any crew... The only thing that gets annoying is he calls his fish when he gets a hook-up, and he's usually right...lol which is more annoying!!! Great friend to have on the boat to help fill the fish box.


that sounds like a good deal.


----------



## nathanielcarrizales (May 19, 2011)

haha thanks dantheguy! It has been fun fishing for sure. Now I got to find a new fishing buddy!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good luck in tampa. sounds like you'll find the fish down there, too


jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Tampa is a beautiful place and they have never had a major hurricane..!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well there was the Tampa Bay hurricane in 1921...so long ago though, who remembers??? Before my time!


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Great job on your catch. Those are some nice fish and pics. Good luck in Tampa and please keep us posted on the fishing there.


----------



## Sharknado (Jan 7, 2014)

Dang. You guys aren't playing! Nice catch


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice mixed bag.


----------

